# Skinny little rod



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Like Lucifer,I need a rod but don't want to highjack the thread...must be light 1-3 kilo grade..and thin/lightweight..5'5"-6" as I like shorter rods...big guides for distance casting...for about $100...I love my shakespeare intrepid 2-4 kilo with daiwa500spinmatic-casts like a bullet...uglysticks et al are so heavy and sloppy in comparison...
So what do you think?
johnny


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

If I was you for under $100 id be looking at the pflueger Trion series, they have a 6ft 2-4kg very nice light rods. Motackle has them for $99

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=1280

another option is a Strudwick sik stick they have a 1-4kg 6 ft as well and only $69 great value

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=catalogue&category_id=389

Lee


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've got a Wilson Sovereign 1-3kg 1 pc 6ft stick that I just love. Supposedly the guides are no good, but they've been fine for me with skinny braid. Great fun with a kingfish, I've got my Sol 2500 on it. Cost about $80.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Johnny,

Are you after an Ultralight outfit? That daiwa 500 spinmatic, (if it's the Z 500) is one of the lightest Ultralight reels around.

As one who likes my ultralights, I've always found anything five and a half feet or less difficult to find locally. That said I did recently see a few at BCF. Don't know what the brand was as I don't notice that as much as I look for a good bargain. I have bought most of my UL from Bass Proshops for about $30-35 US (cheaper if you don't mind glass rods), even with shipping I can usually get a couple for around about $100.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Johnny , like Lee , i like the pflueger trions , they are reasonably stiff , dont like floppy rods , and have a good amount of whip , should be around $90 to $ 100 .


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks fellas for the excellent suggestions.I'll hit the tackle shops for matching prices.Shorter rods almost make it wristy one handed fishing-and easier to untangle tippets too.Saw the shakespeare synergy,browning 4-10lb and just got the berkley mk11 dropshot for $100[paid too much?-bit long a rod]...very taken by the pflueger trion 45 modulus at that price---ditto the others even though tica are hard to come by in Sydney and Newcastle...gotta give them a look at in the shops .....all to match the coming stradic 1000...I'm a bit scared of buying online... you can never have enough tackle..
Regards and thanks
johnny


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Johnny,

I have a Daiwa Procaster X. Not sure its rating but its the lightest flick stick I have.
Very nice rod, I really enjoy using it and cant wait to match it with an incoming Penn Slammer 260 and light braid for bream and flatties on lures.

Dave


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Dave,procaster is one top rod-I lub it-I use it as my 8 lb squidding rod with 1989 daiwa reel!
regards,
johnny


----------

